# أعمال على برنامج artcam منذ 1996م



## خالد فيلافيو (10 أكتوبر 2009)

إخوانى الأعزاء السلام عليكم *ورحمة الله *
*أحببت أن أعرض عليكم بعض النماذج من بعض الأعمال التى تم تنفيذها قديما و هى عبارة عن شارات و أزرار تخص المجال العسكرى العربى فقد عملت لفترة فى بداياتى فى هذا المجال وللأمانة فهذة الأعمال بمشاركة أخى المهندس \ هانى البحيرى حيث كنا نعمل سوياً فى نفس المجال و تلك الأعمال هى عبارة عن إسطمبات لعمل شارات نحاسية و أزرار نحاسية أيضاً و للعلم فتلك العلامات و الرموز تعود ملكيتها لأصحابها .. ( مؤسسات و أفراد ) حفاظاً لحقوق الملكية
* 








أحد أزرار النسر اليمنى
















شعار سعودى






وينج قوات المظلات المصرية











أحد أزرار قوات المدفعية المصرية






نسر ليبى
















درع للقوات البحرية

















أرجو أن تتم الإستفادة من عرض تلك الأعمال على أن يتم نشر الأعمال الحديثة تباعا


----------



## عدنان الكثيري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل عملة على مكاين رولاند وبالاخص mdx-540 لاني ماعرف شي عن هده المكينه وهل البرامج تشتغل عليهاء لاني باعمل اسطمبات قوالب


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (12 أكتوبر 2009)

عدنان الكثيري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل عملة على مكاين رولاند وبالاخص mdx-540 لاني ماعرف شي عن هده المكينه وهل البرامج تشتغل عليهاء لاني باعمل اسطمبات قوالب


 

الأخ عدنان 
فيما يلى صورة الماكينة التى صنعت القوالب السابقة وهى التى ذكرت فعلاً و ذلك لأن أحجام القطع يتناسب مع الماكينة و الخامات التى تستطيع التعامل معها فهذة الماكينة لصنع القوالب الأكريلك و الخشب ولكن تستطيع التحكم فى المقاسات والأرتفاع كما تريد بالنسبة للعمل و تشغيلة على أى ماكينات أخرى سى ان سى
وفقك الله


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخ خالد مجهود رائع و اعمال اروع 
فقط اردت ان اسأل عن نوع المادة التي تنقش عليها الاسطمبات للنحاس


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً اخ خالد مجهود رائع و اعمال اروع
> فقط اردت ان اسأل عن نوع المادة التي تنقش عليها الاسطمبات للنحاس


 
أهلا أخى وليد
فى البداية احب ان تعلم أن تصنيع تلك الأشكال النحاسية يتطلب عدة مراحل أولها عمل الموديل على أحد برامج الكادكام مثل الأرت كام مثلا أو غيرة كما فى الصور السابقة ...
ثم تأتى عملية الحفر و لإن الأشكال صغيرة كالزراير أو الشارات فيتم حفرها على ماكينات صغيرة كالرولاند أحد أشهر الأنواع بل و أفضلها فى هذا المجال فهى يابانى الصنع ..
الخامة المستخدمة فى حفر الموديل أو كما نسمية فى مصر ( الأورنيك ) و يكون عكس الصور التى رأيتها فى الأعلى أى دكر و نتاية .. هى ألواح الأكريلك .. فى الصورة التالية






وهى ذات تخانات مختلفة على ان يتم إختيار السمك على حسب الموديل و ارتفاعة ...
بعد الإنتهاء من عمل الأرنيك و الذى يكون عادة نتاية و يكون مكبر مرتين أو ثلاثة أى تكبير الشكل عدة مرات ... ينتقل العمل على ماكينة تسمى البونتوجراف و هى التى تقوم بنقل الشكل و تصغيرة لحجمة الأصلى على إسطمبة صلب كالتالى






بعد الإنتقال من مرحلة الاسطمبة الصلب تركب فى مكابس هيدروليكية ثقيلة لكبس و تقطيع شرائط النحاس لعمل الأشكال السابقة






أخى وليد أرجو ان تكون المعلومة كاملة و تفيدك


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------

